# bed liner on a aluminum boat



## brando (May 25, 2011)

has anyone put this material in there jon boat if so how did you install it and how has it held up? and what brand of materials did you use?


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

brando said:


> has anyone put this material in there jon boat if so how did you install it and how has it held up? and what brand of materials did you use?


I don't remember the brand, but I used a roll on bed liner that I got at a paint shop. It seemed to hold up well and only added a minute amount of weight to the boat. I sold the boat a couple of years ago so I'm not sure how it is holding up.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Saw this on a new boat recently. Looked great. The rep said it's very durable and easy to clean but then again he was trying to sell the boat.....LOL


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about doing that to mine as well. I'm debating between that or just regular boat carpet.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Line X will do it for you if you want to spend the money. Either the outside of the boat, or the inside. I tried doing the inside of my aluminum boat with one of those products a while back instead of replacing the carpet. I can't remember what brand it was now. It never cured right even though I followed their directions to a T. Some guy bought the boat and said it didn't matter cause he was going to put carpet back over it anyway.


----------



## rynscull79 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just sold my boat but I did the deck in a product called Durabak that I purchased online. Couldn't find anything local that wasn't in black. It looked and felt great but I didn't use it long enough to tell you how it held up. Be forwarned, if you get this stuff on you, it's a nightmare trying to get off.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Stumpknocker said:


> I'm thinking about doing that to mine as well. I'm debating between that or just regular boat carpet.


 
I hate carpet for a fishing boat. Blood, guts, scales, etc. are a bear, not to mention hook snags. Google "boat deck paint" or coating. I looked into it a few years back (sold the boat before I got to it). Only name I remember is Gator Grip, but there were several others I found. Lots of colors...I'd go light...dark colors can burn your butt in sunny summertime!


----------



## Jarrod (Oct 18, 2010)

There is a classic post on a truck forum (I think the powerstroke forum) that I could not find tonight describing an incident with trying to use the bathroom after installing bedliner. Suffice it to say that it is sticky and hard to get off.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I can't remember what brand it was now. It never cured right even though I followed their directions to a T.


Was it Durabak ? I've used their product. That company stole my pix's from another website and used them on their website. I got a crap batch ...so they say. They sent replacement product. I asked for compensation for my 16hrs of taping....They never answered. Then I threatened them if they did not remove my pix's from their website.


----------

